# Power lift chairs



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Bought one for my father, tilted back and raised up. It was loud and he did not like waiting for the chair to work. He passed and we ended up giving the chair away as it was classed as a medical device and you know what that means if you try to resell the item.

I would find someone who will allow you to test drive one for at least 60 days.

Your list of wants is really high.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Denscher said:


> So, is it possible to get a power lift chair that swivels and/or rocks?


I've never seen one, and I don't think it would be possible. The chair has to be locked in position in order to lift up safely. If it rocks or swivels, it wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Jack1999 (9 mo ago)

MIL had one in her house. The chair swiveled for easy access, especially at the top and then you locked it in place. No rocking ability


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jack1999 said:


> MIL had one in her house. The chair swiveled for easy access, especially at the top and then you locked it in place. No rocking ability


I stand corrected. I didn't think that would work. Do you happen to know the brand and/or model of that chair? My FIL might be interested in one.


----------



## Jack1999 (9 mo ago)

No idea. It worked well and of course the grandkids loved riding on it


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have Lazy Boy chairs and they won’t put a swivel base on a chair with a power cord. We have matching chair styles but mine is swivel/mechanical and hers is no swivel/electric.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Search on Amazon. Pretty sure I saw them there while getting similar for my mom.


----------



## Brucehom (7 mo ago)

Signature Design by Ashley Ernestine Power Lift Recliner chair is firm yet soft making it easy for me to sleep in my recliner. MS caused me to fall resulting in a broken hip and the muscle spasms/rigidity caused me to break 2 vertebrae on 2 other seperate occasions. Getting comfortable to be able to sleep is so difficult and I am able to achieve it most of the time in this chair.


----------



## manyzspr (2 mo ago)

Hi there! I happen to have just bought a lift chair for my grandma. First of all, I looked into rocking and you definitely cannot make those guys rock or swivel - they have a complicated lifting mechanism and with rocking or swiveling it could topple over. I understand that infinite position means it can go almost flat to sleeping position and legs and back move independently. Zero gravity gets the head lower than the legs - good for people with some breathing issues or back pain. I got my grandma a lift chair with infinite position - it also has lumbar and head adjustments so she spends the whole day on it. Hope this helps!


----------

